# End of Day totals?



## unqlriq (Apr 29, 2018)

Does anyone here know of or use a spreadsheet that allows you to tally up your days earning and expenses?

Im currently driving for uber and Ola and wanted to figure out the best way to keep track of my income and expenses.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See https://uberpeople.net/threads/vers...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.194592/ courtesy of ricdam.


----------



## unqlriq (Apr 29, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> See https://uberpeople.net/threads/vers...gbook-expenses-and-income-spreadsheet.194592/ courtesy of ricdam.


Thank you Jack!!


----------

